# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Log of Too-$mall. My struggle.

## Too-$mall

I'm about to get more serious. I've seen the potential gains on the horizon and I want them.

I've been concentrating less on steroids to do the job and more on my routine, and eating. it's working and with gear it works better, but before i do cycle with the things I've learned about dieting. there is a problem though. i need to get more serious about food and my routines.

That's why I'm reaching out for some advice, probably hiring a personal trainer that works with Apps like True-coach and Diet RP. i figure i don't have to meet with him too much, but i do need somebody to build my routines and analyze my after action reports from the gym. I have a guy in mind, but i'll be checking out my local area.

These aren't the only questions i have, but right now they are my problems

1. should i be eating my fat throughout the day, or can i consume the majority of it at days near end?

2. my routine consistency has been not so great. I've recently been very busy with school and moving across the united states, so that's got my kitchen practically missing and school was really kicking my ass, but i got a B. that's done for a little while until i can get acclimatized to my new job. now though i make time for the gym. i have been making time for it for about a year now. best I've ever done.

3. i made a log, but i haven't used it. it's got the whole week broken up so i'm hitting a body part twice per week. it breaks down the entire body.

4. my eating has been sporadic and i find myself needing to supplement with low dose iron because i don't get enough through regular eating. most of my protein comes from isolate shakes, cottage cheese, and plain yogurt. like i said no kitchen, so steaks, and grilled chicken are a no go. there is always tuna, but i strayed from that because i ate it for a month straight out of necessity a few months ago and i'm kinda sick of it. all my belongings are packed.

5. my fitness pal has helped me mind my macros and keep most of my strength. i'm really in sort of a maintain mode and failing at gain mode. this plateau is starting to get to me though and i want to get more serious, but first i'm going to make a little change. i'm going to stop using my fitness pal and start using RP Diet. and now that i'm about to go on some vacation time (1 week) and be without family for the next couple months, i can start a new focus. getting a personal trainer will save me time. this sort of sounds janky now that i'm writing it out and thinking about it, but what do you think? i mean to be honest the first thing i have to do is get back on a steady routine in the gym. 

that photo was taken in March while i was on a cut. i had to run like crazy that month and lost about 7 more lbs. total lost from DEC to APRIL was 30lb. i'm back up in weight by about 10lb. strength has maintained, but i want to move beyond.

----------


## Too-$mall

i also feed myself garbage carbs sometimes and not as a post work out insulin spiker. like right now for instance. im eating cocoa pebbles with my kid. if i'm going to be making the diet stricter than i should have a cheat day. little bodybuilder dude i met told me he eats a whole pizza just about every Saturday and i think whatever else. he said something like 5,000 calories plus on Saturdays.

welp, a couple of weeks ago i was breaking personal records in squat and shrugs. my back got sore [not in the good way] though so i eased up. thinking about having and x ray done. I've always been healthy and durable AF. but never strong as i'd like to be.

feeling like i lost the momentum i was building. 

Having some rice and tuna right now then gonna lay down

----------


## Family_guy

> I'm about to get more serious. I've seen the potential gains on the horizon and I want them.
> 
> I've been concentrating less on steroids to do the job and more on my routine, and eating. it's working and with gear it works better, but before i do cycle with the things I've learned about dieting. there is a problem though. i need to get more serious about food and my routines.
> 
> That's why I'm reaching out for some advice, probably hiring a personal trainer that works with Apps like True-coach and Diet RP. i figure i don't have to meet with him too much, but i do need somebody to build my routines and analyze my after action reports from the gym. I have a guy in mind, but i'll be checking out my local area.
> 
> These aren't the only questions i have, but right now they are my problems
> 
> 1. should i be eating my fat throughout the day, or can i consume the majority of it at days near end?
> ...


If your considering hiring a PT may be worth sending GearHeaded a PM. He’s the best there is as far as I’m concerned. 

Stick it out man. My diet sucks right now too. They got me on meds that kill my appetite. I’m lucky if I’m getting in 2k cal per day on a lot of days...hard to grow like that.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> If your considering hiring a PT may be worth sending GearHeaded a PM. Hes the best there is as far as Im concerned. 
> 
> Stick it out man. My diet sucks right now too. They got me on meds that kill my appetite. Im lucky if Im getting in 2k cal per day on a lot of days...hard to grow like that.


I'll take 2 of those meds please!
I've tried everything to kill my apatite, it never goes away

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I'll take 2 of those meds please!
> I've tried everything to kill my apatite, it never goes away
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


It’s so funny how guys have such different problems! I can’t eat enough to grow anymore and you are eating to much! Lol

----------


## Too-$mall

> If your considering hiring a PT may be worth sending GearHeaded a PM. He’s the best there is as far as I’m concerned.


lol! i already did! lol.

he told me one time. yup.

what are your health issues? you have health issues?

I've always been a little concerned with my health but gear usage and that i don't have the equip to analyze my gear. i'm mostly concerned with the possibility of cancer. there are blood tests i should get. nothing weird is happening. just being proactive. tryin' to live forever ya know. like Sly Stallone. nobody lives forever though huh.

----------


## Family_guy

> lol! i already did! lol.
> 
> he told me one time. yup.
> 
> what are your health issues? you have health issues?
> 
> I've always been a little concerned with my health but gear usage and that i don't have the equip to analyze my gear. i'm mostly concerned with the possibility of cancer. there are blood tests i should get. nothing weird is happening. just being proactive. tryin' to live forever ya know. like Sly Stallone. nobody lives forever though huh.


I just have this stupid sleep disorder. It’s called idiopathic hypersomnia. It means I’m excessively sleepy and they don’t know why. It really sucks. Imagine sitting in the car just to drive to work and you can fall asleep, sit down to read kiddos a bedtime story and you fall asleep before they do. Anyways they gave me some meds but they just kill my appetite.

----------


## Too-$mall

Wild

----------

